# Lüftersteuerung



## Chrombacher (13. Juni 2010)

*Lüftersteuerung*

Hi suche eine günstige und gute Lüftersteuerung bei der jeder Lüfter funktioniert, also die Lüfter sollten bei einer bestimmten Drehzahl nicht mit brummen anfangen. 
Von den Anschlüssen brauche ich 3-4(kann man 2 Lüfter an einen Regler stecken?). Die Optik sollte schlicht sein, möchte keine Lichtorgel.


----------



## SaKuL (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung*

Hi,
also die hier ist sehr zu empfehlen. Sehr tolle Ausstattung, wie ich finde (Temperatursensoren), schlicht ist sie auch und nicht unbedingt eine Lichterorgel. 

Gruß SaKuL


----------



## Chrombacher (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung*

Die schaut echt nicht schlecht aus, nur die Temp-Sensoren brauch ich nicht wirklich. Wie weit stehen die Drehknöpfe denn heraus?


----------



## Fatpet (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung*

Ich habe eine Scythe Kaze Master.
4 Drehregler, keine LEDs, keine Sensoren.


----------



## mickythebeagle (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung*

schau Dir mal das Aerocool FP-01 an


----------



## Chrombacher (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung*

Die finde ich zu schon sehr übertrieben, bin nicht so der extreme Modder.
Bis zu wie viel Volt geht die Scythe Kaze Master denn runter?

@Fatpet
Ist die nicht genau so wie die Scythe Kaze Master Ace, nur ohne Alarm?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung*

Die Kaze Master geht bis auf 0 Volt runter also du kannst die Lüfter auch abstellen wenn du willst. Aber ab 3.75 Volt starten die meisten Lüfter nicht mehr und du bekommst von der Steuerung einen Wahrnton. Kann sie dir auch empfehlen, beistze sie ebenfallst, sehr gutes Teil.


----------



## Whitey (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung*

Habe die Kaze Master ebenfalls und kann sie nur empfehlen, den Warnton den hulkhardy1 angesprochen hat kann man aber auch ausschalten. 

Falls du aber 4 Pin Molex stecker an deinem Lüfter hast, also sowas hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ihn dann mit einem 4 auf 3 pin adapter, sowas hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





anschließt hast du keine Drehzahl anzeige mehr, das hat aber so gesehen nichts mit der Lüftersteuerung zutun sondern eher mit den Kabeln.

Ps: sorry für den Adapterkabelspam, aber wollte umbedingt mal ausprobieren wie man die Bilder groß einfügt, siehe da, ich habs geschaft.


----------



## EinarN (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung*

Diese Scythe Kaze Master Ace, sind nicht schecht aber haben das große manko das man die lüftern nicht weiter runter als 5 V regeln kann bzw. man kann die lüftern nur zwischen 5 u. 12 V regeln. Da drehen sich die dinger sinlos auch wen man diese nicht benötigt ohne nicht die geringste an wirkung, verprassen nur betriebstunden und strom.

Da währe, bedingt von der anzahl der Lüftern was man regeln möchte, den Lamptron 4 Kanal oder den Lamptron 6 Kanal.

Der 4 Kanal hat Display u. Sensoren, der 6 Kanal nur Background beleuchtung bei den reglern.
Beide jedoch können lüftern einzeln regeln zwischen 0 und 12 V, und man jann jeden lüfter komplett abschalten (stromversorgung unterbrechen) da jeder regler ein schalter montiert hat. Dreht man den lüfter aus richtung null, am ende des regelbereiches, KLACK, schaltet man das teil komplett aus.
Der Vorteil dabei, besonders in der kalten jahreszeit wen keine regelung notwendig ist, spart man jede menga  an lüfter betriebstunden. Bei teure hochwertige lüfter ist das sehr vom Vorteil.

Ich hab selber in mein rechner den 6 Kanal Lamptron und bin mehr alls zufrieden damit. Auch die bearbeitung ist sehr massiv und stabil. Das teil ist gebaut wie ein Panzer.


----------



## Whitey (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung*



EinarN schrieb:


> Diese Scythe Kaze Master Ace, sind nicht schecht aber haben das große manko das man die lüftern nicht weiter runter als 5 V regeln kann bzw. man kann die lüftern nur zwischen 5 u. 12 V regeln. Da drehen sich die dinger sinlos auch wen man diese nicht benötigt ohne nicht die geringste an wirkung, verprassen nur betriebstunden und strom.



Bei der normalen Kaze Master kann man die Lüfter bis auf 0 V runter regeln, und von der Optik her sehen die beiden gleich aus, nur das die normale Kaze Master ein dezenteres Display eingearbeitet hat.


----------



## Chrombacher (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung*

Habe die Kaze Master Ace 3,5" noch endeckt. Aber warum ist die denn so teuer?

An sich reichen mir auch 2 Regler, die beiden Lüfter der H50 lasse ich über einen Kanal laufen und den in der Front über den anderen Kanal.


----------



## Whitey (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung*

Hi,

wieso, das Teil bekommst du doch schon ab 20 Euro, hier der Link:

Scythe Kaze Master Ace 3,5", silber (Scythe Kaze Master Ace PC-Lüftersteuerung, PC-Temperaturanzeige, Lüfterüberwachtung)/ PCSilent Online-Shop

Ach ja und 2 ganz neue Modelle gibt es ebenfalls, falls diese hier schon erwähnt wurden, sorry es ist noch früh , hier der Link:

Zwei neue Lüftersteuerungen von Scythe - scythe

Aber ich würde dir die ganz normale Kaze Master empfehlen, das ist zwar die Älteste aber somit auch die Billigste und ich persönlich bin sehr zufrieden damit, man kann die Lüfter auch komplett ausschalten, hier der Link:

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/arti...009D5408EE75D9.www3?aid=25718&agid=42&ref=105


----------



## relgeitz (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung*

war auch vor kurzen auf der suche, will eigentlich auch kein übermässiges feuerwerk bei meiner lüftersteuerung, und sehr viel kohle hätte sie auch nicht kosten sollen: 

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Gehäuselüfter - Lüftersteuerung - Aerocool F4XT

(die USB-Anschlüsse musst du ja nicht anstecken, wäre zumindest mein plan, weil ich brauch die nicht)


----------



## tip-doppelkeks (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung*

Schönes Thema!
Lüftersteuerungen sind spannend.

Mal eine Frage an die ganzen Katzenmeister hier:
Lässt sich bei diesem schnieken 5,25 pro Model das Display auch abschalten?
Ich finds ja auch ganz schick, aber es gibt auch oft genug Situationen für mich, wo mir all das Geblinke und Geleuchte am PC nur noch auf die Nerven geht...


----------



## Chrombacher (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung*

Hi, war lange nicht mehr hier

Noch ein paar Fragen zu der Kaze Master... 
Die Ace Variante hat nicht die Sicherheitsfunktion, wenn der Lüfter mal stehen bleibt, hab da nichts gefunden.
Wenn ich keinen Tempsensor anschließe, werden mir da trotzdem 0°C angezeigt bzw. kommt dann ein Alarm?
*
*


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung*

Doch die hat die Sicherheitsfunktion, ja es werden dann Nullen angezeigt wen du keine Sensoren anschließt und nein dann kommt kein Alarm.


----------



## Chrombacher (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung*

Danke, wo könnte man die Sensoren am besten platzieren?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung*

Na das ist ne gute Frage, also ich hab einen an den SPWAS meiner Grafikkarte einen hab ich nach ausen geführt um die Raumtemperatur anzuteigen, die Sensoren Kabel sind lang genug, einen zwischen den Ram geklemmt für die Speichertemps und den letzten hab ich im inneren platziert um die Innentemperatur des Gehäuses anzuzeigen. Lass deiner Kreativität freien lauf gibt noch viel Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Chrombacher (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung*

Danke, hab mir die Kaze Master Ace 3,5" geholt
Wollt nichts mit 5,25" und von den Lüftern reichen mir auch 2 bzw. lass ich 2 über einen Kanal laufen.
*
*


----------

